# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Ostarine - Useless or Too Low Dose?

## austin2012

Hi all, 
I was prepared to write a log of my 4 week Ostarine cycle at 15mg/day but after being on cycle I actually believe I retained water and possibly even gained body fat. 

My diet is clean--high in protein and low in fat, and I lift heavy weights twice per week and work out (crunches, push-ups) each night. My bench on Ostarine increased a negligible 5lbs to 355---when the month before I went on it I increased my bench from 340-350lbs. 

Any feedback is appreciated. 

I am considering running LG Sciences FORM XT based on the logic that maybe estrogen levels are to blame. A factor to consider is my weight (220), and whether 15mg was simply no where near enough dose for someone my size. I should also note that in absence of any other instructions I did NOT hold any liquid under my tongue, and I am unsure whether this might have affected my results. 

Best, 

Austin

----------


## marcelh

There is no need to hold under the tongue bro. 
Ive ran ostarine before and I definitely noticed a difference when I went from 12.5mg a day to 25mg. 25 seems to be the best dose most people do not get any more benefit from a higher dose. You have to remember everyone reacts differently to sarms . 

Hope that helps buddy!

----------


## austin2012

> There is no need to hold under the tongue bro. 
> Ive ran ostarine before and I definitely noticed a difference when I went from 12.5mg a day to 25mg. 25 seems to be the best dose most people do not get any more benefit from a higher dose. You have to remember everyone reacts differently to sarms . 
> 
> Hope that helps buddy!


Thanks Marcelh, but I noticed absolutely no change and now for the past couple weeks going off it my mood is almost irritable all the time, its very strange. 

I only ran 15mg, but did NOT do a PCT as I didnt consider any necessary. 

Should I take the FORM XT as a precaution or just wait it out ?

----------


## marcelh

Im not sure what form xt is.. guessing a T booster? 
if there is the slightest of suppression which there shouldn't taking daa for a few days will fix it. 
however ostarine should not be suppressive. A lot of people run it in pct. I will be after my LGD s4 cycle.

----------


## austin2012

> Im not sure what form xt is.. guessing a T booster? 
> if there is the slightest of suppression which there shouldn't taking daa for a few days will fix it. 
> however ostarine should not be suppressive. A lot of people run it in pct. I will be after my LGD s4 cycle.


Ive noticed mood changes and a massive decrease in vascularity, I have been off about 2 weeks or so at this point.
FORM XT is LG Sciences aromatase inhibitor from their new chrome line. 

I figure it cant hurt to run it for a month? Thank you for the advice by the way.

----------


## tren_monster

Why would you run osta at such a low dose? 25mg is a good starting dose. It's very mildly suppressive so there's not much of a pct to run after it. You shouldn't be holding any water at all from it. What brand are you running? I run it with GW as a bridge. Good LBM with fat loss.

----------


## white menace

if you didnt notice results: A) your Diet and routine is shit, Post them up. you mentioned you lift heavy twice a week, twice a week wont do shit
B) Dose isn't high enough
C) Bunk

im guessing its a combination of A and B

----------


## davesah1

Osta didn't really do jack for strength as im pretty sure its not designed, its more about anabolism and lean mass gaining as well slightly recomping your overall physique. And yes I also did notice a difference from 12.5 to 25 mg. But ever since I started real gear I run osta pretty much all year round at 10mgs. 20mgs during PCT. Did not hinder my recovery just throw in some DAA. Keeps me lean and havent had any sides besides BP increased from 125/60 to 135/60.

----------


## davesah1

it is a very week compound compared to gear and your diet will play a much larger role with ostarine gains (overall and whether they appear), while if you ran test and sat on your ass eating cheetos you would still gain mass.

----------


## Hrgaland

> while if you ran test and sat on your ass eating cheetos you would still gain mass.


So true!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Steroidman99

> Hi all, 
> I was prepared to write a log of my 4 week Ostarine cycle at 15mg/day but after being on cycle I actually believe I retained water and possibly even gained body fat. 
> 
> My diet is clean--high in protein and low in fat, and I lift heavy weights twice per week and work out (crunches, push-ups) each night. My bench on Ostarine increased a negligible 5lbs to 355---when the month before I went on it I increased my bench from 340-350lbs. 
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated. 
> 
> I am considering running LG Sciences FORM XT based on the logic that maybe estrogen levels are to blame. A factor to consider is my weight (220), and whether 15mg was simply no where near enough dose for someone my size. I should also note that in absence of any other instructions I did NOT hold any liquid under my tongue, and I am unsure whether this might have affected my results. 
> 
> ...


First of all, I wouldn't touch this crappy stuff at all. I used it twice, from two different sources, and the result was always the same: Very negligible gains and liver values up to the third roof and smokestack.

Andarine (S-4) is certainly a better choice, although it rather develops strength endurance and it also has its sides.

----------


## Mexican13Dog

I wish I could remember off hand my numbers for ya...
I would say Ostarine has its perks, but compared to what some people probably expect are pretty low.
I ran ostarine with clenbuterol and forma stanzol. I ran osta ar 25mg/ed for 8 weeks. Even though this was a cutting cycle and I was using clen , I still have a few lbs in gains while reducing my bf%. Like I said, can't remember the numbers off hand but it does have its place in my opinion.

----------

